# Hardwire Radar Detector W/ Rear View Mirror Harness?



## davidandtoni (Jan 29, 2016)

Since mine does not have auto dim mirror, I just tapped into the map light plug in the overhead console, very easy and the circuit turns off automatically about 10 minutes after you turn off the car


----------



## Blasirl (Mar 31, 2015)

I had purchased a blendmount and a mirror tap for my Escort MAX II. I think the mirror tap would have been great if I could have figured out the pin-outs. I ended up going to the fuse box instead.
This is the review I posted on Amazon for the BlendMount: Works as described, but if you live in an area where you need to constantly remove the detector due to possible theft etc. like I do, the mount screws continually come loose, need to retighten approx. every other day - they need to engineer some sort of tension device to allow for continued movement. It also seems to cause the case of the detector to separate due to the tight fit combined with constant removal and replacement of unit. If you leave your detector in place - works great - 2014 Chevy Cruze this I the link: https://www.amazon.com/BlendMount®-Aluminum-Radar-Detector-Escort/dp/B00IEJYS6G/ref=cm_cr-mr-title

This is the review for the MirrorTap: To start customer service was excellent. I have a 2014 Chevy Cruze LT and a non auto-dimming mirror. I had trouble deciding which mirror tap to purchase using their photo's, so I took my own and sent them in and asked them to tell me what product to order. I got an immediate response and proceeded to order their recommended item. (I used mine with a BlendMount and an Escort Max 2) Once my package arrived - on time - I took everything to my local installer and this is where the problems started. I have every confidence in my installer as he has done a number of projects for me. The first thing was we could not find a pin out diagram for my mirror anywhere and I would think that BlendMount would include that in the packaging. After he carefully verified the power leads, he informed me that this mirror is not controlled by the key switch and as such my detector would always be on. That was not going to work, so I had him run wires up from the yellow 20A cigarette lighter circuit and soldered them to the wires just behind the pins on the MirrorTap, effectively making an expensive RJ11 connector for my detector (taped up the pins to keep them from shorting out). While this worked and kept me from waiting through a return and subsequent repurchase of the right item plus shipping, it was not an ideal purchase.

So while the product was excellent in manufacture, the product arrived before the due date, and customer service was great, the recommended use was way off. They need to do a bit more to enhance the customer experience. Include a pin out diagram and point you to the right item and for this car it should have been a longer cord that would be tied into the fuse panel. This is the link: https://www.amazon.com/MirrorTap®-Radar-Detector-Power-In-Line/dp/B006074LT8/ref=cm_cr-mr-title


----------



## bostonboy (Apr 8, 2015)

I have my escort 8500 on the windshield bottom middle all factory w/ a double hard lighter thingy plugged in


----------



## Cruzen Vegas (Aug 27, 2015)

You can hard wire directly into the Map lights...Easy to do..


----------



## Blasirl (Mar 31, 2015)

Just adding the pinouts - thanks to dhpnet

Here is the pinout for the inside rearview mirror harness (A10) on a 2014 Cruze according to the 2014 service manual. 
1 - Backup Lamp Supply Voltage (wire color = L-GN/WH) for option DD8
2 - Run/Crank Ignition 1 Voltage (VT/WH) for option DD8
3 - Keypad Signal (L-GN/WH) for option UE1
4 - Keypad Supply Voltage (L-GN/BK) for option UE1
5 - Ground (BK)
6 - Keypad Green LED (YE/VT) for option UE1
7 - Keypad Red LED (BN/WH) for option UE1
8-10 Not Occupied


----------



## Cruzen Vegas (Aug 27, 2015)

just run it off the map light power, no brainer


----------



## Blasirl (Mar 31, 2015)

Just a last minute thought. 

I do not have an auto dim mirror, so the power at the mirror was battery voltage and not ignition. As Cruzen Vegas [email protected]$$ly said, you can hook into the map lights if this is the case for you. I chose to come from the fuse panel so if I added more load in the future (dash cam, second detector etc) I would not have any issues with the map lights.


----------

